# Beltaine dance music suggestions



## Mambi (Apr 21, 2022)

Hya, Beltaine is almost upon us, and this kitty's hoping to be celebrating with some nice rump shaking! _<smiles radiantly while brushing his tail> _

So, like last year, here's an open request for any and all good ravey-dance music to add to the collection! Really into arabic-techno and the like lately if that helps. 

Thanks in advance, and Blessed Beltaine if I don't see you (or are too cross-eyed to type! _<giggle>)_


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> arabic-techno and the like


Just look up more tracks by Ion Vader and you're good! 

And in general, Nitzhonot/Nitzhogoa are the search terms to use. 

Additionally Rydhm Dee has long mixes which I like, considering that our taste here seems similar this may be something to try.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 11, 2022)

Might be a bit late but perhaps next year some music by Gilead, Corvus Corax, or Arany Zolta might go good.


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Might be a bit late but perhaps next year some music by Gilead, Corvus Corax, or Arany Zolta might go good.


Thank you, I'll have them ready for the next dance.


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2022)

Ahh sorry I missed this! I would've suggested any one of the versions of the Ballad of John Barleycorn, but I'm particularly fond of the one by Heather Alexander.


----------

